# HELP!!! Car won't Start yellow Key light on



## adz1282 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have recently bought an R35 2009 black edition with Nav (59 plate)

It has a ghost immobilizer fitted.

Got to the car today, unlocked it on the fob, but won't start.

I have tried both keys, I have tried the key slot but the little yellow key light stays on.

I have been told that the steering lock was done under a recall by Middlehurst 

I can hear the steering lock activating and deactivating.

The car is currently sat on my drive, blocking my other car in!

Please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Has it got a cobra tracker. try changing the key fob batteries.


----------



## adz1282 (Jan 6, 2010)

it has a cobra tracker, but not activated.
I guess I'll try the batteries, but for both not to work when they both worked within the last two weeks?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A search says that can happen after all they’ll be of similar age. Plus change the tracker fob batteries.


----------



## adz1282 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorted. Exactly this








Car wont start! Steering lock failure i think despite...


As per title,just got in my car and it wont start. All was fine yesterday,all electrics are working and the battery is fine. When the ignition is switched on the inteligent key light stays on with all the other lights and stays on by itself for about 5 seconds after the ignition is turned off...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## adz1282 (Jan 6, 2010)

Appreciate your help. In all the panic, I misread your replies and forgot about the little black Cobra Fob. 
Funny that by having a flat battery stopped the car starting, but by not having it at all it still starts. I just stuck it in the wallet with all the paperwork and forgot about it. Interestingly, when I locked it on the driveway the last time I used it, the car beeped at me. I don't think anything of it. 
Anyway really appreciate such a fast response, I wouldn't have slept last night otherwise.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

My pleasure mate. glad I saved your sanity.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Is this Ben's old car? 
He was pming me about it last night


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Cobra tracker ADR needs to be with the driver at all times when driving the car.


----------



## adz1282 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi TREG Yes, It is Ben's old car. Appreciate your help that night by the way. 
The strange thing is that I have been driving it for 3 weeks without the alarm fob, it lived upstairs in the car wallet. I need to check that the old battery was even flat. At least this happened at home and I wasn't stranded anywhere. And thank God for this forum!!!


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

I remember having this issue a year back, exactly the same thing, found my answers on this forum - a great resource for information and answers. Now my fob goes everywhere with me


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

adz1282 said:


> Hi TREG Yes, It is Ben's old car. Appreciate your help that night by the way.
> The strange thing is that I have been driving it for 3 weeks without the alarm fob, it lived upstairs in the car wallet. I need to check that the old battery was even flat. At least this happened at home and I wasn't stranded anywhere. And thank God for this forum!!!



No problem mate.
Just bad luck but given how cheaply these button cell batteries are made now it will probably happen again. 

Hope you are enjoying the car now?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If you haven't got a subscription and not intending to renew it get an auto electrician to remove the tracker as it is likely at some point to immobilise the car, it will usually happen when you have disconnected or removed the car battery.


----------

